# Daten aus MySQL auslesen!



## 10110010 (6. Januar 2006)

Ich bin heir absoluter anfänger also bitte habt rücksicht mit mir!

Ich habe eine Tabelle in der zur zeit 2 zeilen enthalten sind!
Die sieht so aus:


```
+-------+--------+---------+-------+--------+
|       |        |         |       |        |
|id_user|username| password|vorname|nachname|
|       |        |         |       |        |
+-------+--------+---------+-------+--------+
|    1  |  tom   |  iPod   |Thomas |Wegerer |
+-------+--------+---------+-------+--------+
|    2  |  tom1  |  iPod1  |Thomas1|Wegerer1|
+-------+--------+---------+-------+--------+
```

So nun will ich die Tabelle auslesen und in einer html darstellen!

dafür habe ich folgenden Script:

```
<?php
//db.inc.php includieren///////////////////////
include("includes/db.inc.php");
//////////////////////////////////////////////
//SELECT ALL/////////////////
$sql = "SELECT * FROM userdaten";

$rs = mysql_query($sql) or die ("Die Daten konnten nicht geladen werden");
$userdaten = mysql_fetch_array($rs);

echo $userdaten["vorname"];

//Free Memory and closeDB//////////////////////////
mysql_free_result($rs);
mysql_close();
/////////////////////////////////////////////////// 
?>
```

Nun gibt er mir "Thomas" aus!
wie schaffe ich es den jetzt aus der $userdaten den eintrag "Thomas1" bekomme!

wenn ich doch die ganze tabelle auslese und das einer Variable in form eines arrays übergebe müsste er doch alle da rein schreiben, oder?

inmoment kommt es mir vor das er ur die 1. Zeile ausliest!

Wie schaffe ich es das ich ein z.b. 2 dimensionales array habe wo ich die daten drinn habe so das z.b. 

```
echo $userdaten["vorname"][0];
```
"Thomas" ausgibt und

```
echo $userdaten["vorname"][1];
```
"Thomas1" ausgibt?

ich hoffe das war verständlich

mfg 01


----------



## hpvw (6. Januar 2006)

Schau Dir doch mal die Beispiele im PHP-Handbuch zu [phpf]mysql_fetch_array[/phpf] und den vergleichbaren Funktionen an. Dann sollte Dir auffallen, dass Du keine Schleife verwendest.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## 10110010 (6. Januar 2006)

Danke!
hat mir geholfen!

so müsste es ungefähr aussehen:

```
<?php
//db.inc.php includieren///////////////////////
include("includes/db.inc.php");
//////////////////////////////////////////////
//SELECT ALL/////////////////
$sql = "SELECT * FROM userdaten";

$rs = mysql_query($sql) or die ("Die Daten konnten nicht geladen werden");

for($a=0; $a<2; $a++) {
$userdaten = mysql_fetch_array($rs);
echo $userdaten["vorname"]."<BR>";
}

//Free Memory and closeDB//////////////////////////
mysql_free_result($rs);
mysql_close();
/////////////////////////////////////////////////// 
?>
```

und wie finde ich die anzahl der zeilen heraus in meiner tabelle?

mfg 01


----------



## Online-Skater (6. Januar 2006)

Das findet man alles unter dem link den der user mit dem unaussprechlichen nick gepostet hat   

mit for shcleife amcht man das eigentlich nicht, wenn man die anzahl kennt mag es gehn ist aber unüblich.


```
$sql = "SELECT * FROM table";
$erg = mysql_query($sql);
$anzahl = mysql_num_rows($erg);
while($row=mysql_fetch_array($erg)) 
{
 echo $row['daten'];
}
```

Das nächste ma bitte vorher Suchen !


----------

